# New to yard haunts



## williamwinn (May 17, 2011)

I am new to yard haunts. Does anyone have any cheap ideas for building props from home?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I get most of my static prop supplies by cruising through the neighborhoods around me and asking people for things that they're throwing out. I've gotten foam, wood, pvc pipe, paint, and drywall compound in this manner.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Depending on what type of haunt you are going to do, you can find stuff to use for scenery or prop building material at craigslist or freecycle. Local flea markets are also good. Speaking from experience though, when you reply to an ad, do NOT tell people that you are going to be using it for Halloween..lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome. Just take a look in the showroom and the How-to threads for ideas. You can also take a look at the prop contest archives.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Also do your self A favor and check out these sites for great ideas, inspiration and how-to's.

http://halloweenpropmaster.com/

http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Dummies

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome! I was in your boat about 18 months ago. I learned a lot from this forum and the other one (halloweenforum). I also found many ideas and tutorials from the list that Kprimm put up, but also omarshauntedtrail.com

I received lots of good advice along the way too: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19564


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

I have lots of tips, tricks and info. on my site www.haunting101.com


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Look around the site. There are dozens of cheap and easy prop how to's and ideas. Can't get any easier. And welcome to the world of Haunts.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Spookyblue has some great tutorials for cheap, paper mache props.
http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/halloween.htm

With enough practice, you could end up with props looking like this.
http://pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page31.htm


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

If you have a 2-car garage, try to implement that in your design. Every year, I have kids walk through a maze in the garage. It scares them every time. It doesn't jave to be huge if you don't have a lot of money. The first year, I only made it half of my garage, but I used a lot of lighting effects combined with smoke. Turned out great!


----------

